# how to teach to drive.. is it possible?



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Since I can no longer ride Snapple (she is only 12.2 hands and 26 years old) I was thinking that I could teach her to drive. The thing is, I have no idea how to go about teaching a pony to drive, and have no equipment like a cart or anything. And she is pretty stubborn so I don't know if she would be willing to drive.. she never spooks at anything, so that's not a problem. The thing is, I know a pro chuckwagon driver who I know has to teach his new horses to pull a wagon and stuff, since they have just come off the horse racing track. Would it be a good idea to maybe get his help? He definitely knows a lot more than I do but don't know if he has ever taught a pony to drive.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pony/horse, pretty much the same difference when it comes to training something like that. It couldn't hurt to ask for his help and I wouldn't be much help either. When we used to break mule teams, we would start with a 4 horse evener an put the green team on the outside and a good broke team in the middle. That way even if the young one freaked out, the stout broke one beside him would keep him in control. Then we would just transition them to going by themselves when they had some handle.

Sorry I can't be more help. I would love some pix of Snapple pulling a cart. LOL  She is beautiful.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it is possible (I have never trained a horse to drive, but rode in a cart once). I would definitely seek help from your friend. If you didn't want him to work with your pony, maybe he could explain to you what has to be done and you can train her yourself =]


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you guys for your advice! It is greatly appreciated! I think I will ask the chuckwagon driver I know if he would be willing to help me train her. I don't have a cart though so I am not sure what to do about that. Thank you smrobs!! If we can get her trained to pull a cart or something, I will definitely post some pictures!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Give us some updates too =D


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

some updates would be great.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i have trained loads of horses to drive and most only mess up because they ont understand what your asking them to do,nice and slow she will get it be careful of the first cart you put her in so she hasnt room to turn or get her leg over the shaft


----------

